# Something for a change



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Something out of the ordinary - my son's fiancée last night had her first single released. Patricia Possollo, here from Brazil by way of England, wrote the words and music for _Rattlesnake _but had a lot of help with the arrangement and production.

Kind of Latin house music, not really my cuppa. But here it is. Be a sport and give it a thumbs-up over on YouTube!


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

KenOC said:


> Something out of the ordinary - my son's fiancée last night had her first single released. Patricia Possollo, here from Brazil by way of England, wrote the words and music for _Rattlesnake _but had a lot of help with the arrangement and production.
> 
> Kind of Latin house music, not really my cuppa. But here it is. Be a sport and give it a thumbs-up over on YouTube!


Our esteemed colleauge "Hiawatha" has created a really first-rate thread entitled "World Music - Song of the Day" and I've taken the liberty of posting it there as it shall fit in quite nicely there with the other selections that he's showcasing -

Catchy tune, eh? - :tiphat:


----------

